# 9dp6dt beta = 6



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all

I just wondered if its possible to have a late implanter with a 6 day embryo? I went for my first beta on Friday and it came back a measly 6 . Nurse told me to come back in a week and carry on taking climaval and pessaries. She reckons its probably already implanted and that i will probably have a chemical pregnancy, but has seen some women have healthy pregnancies from such a low beta. But its very rare. She said i might still get spotting/bleeding this week even though im taking 4 climaval tablets a day now. Haven't had any spotting/bleeding yet and have had cramps everyday since embryo transfer. No sore breasts though. Gone off milk. craving flakes. Arrrggghhh! Its all really confusing. I found a site called betabase http://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single which has recorded a beta of 4 only 15 dpo! I guess I am just needing positive stories to give me hope.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm afraid I don't have any info for you re low betas, but just wanted to wish you best of luck. I really hope you just have a late implanter. You never know  anything is possible! xx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

ModernDayDelilah said:


> Hi, I'm afraid I don't have any info for you re low betas, but just wanted to wish you best of luck. I really hope you just have a late implanter. You never know anything is possible! xx


Thanks. I am holding onto hope! I've been feeling a lil nauseas this morning.


----------

